# Hummers Galore!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

A friend called and said he was having to fill his feeder twice a day, so I rode out to Liberty with a buddy from work and we shot a few hundred pics of the little rascals. Boy, they sure are fast and elusive. There was a few times that I focused the camera manually on a certain spot and just shot amongst them as they came in to the feeder!

It was fun and we were only there about 1 1/2 hrs.
Here are a few of the better ones.
Enjoy
Mike


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

nice pics......


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Fantastic*

Man I love those little birds. fantastic shots!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow, great shots!! I wonder how many calories we'd burn in a day if we put out the same energy per body mass as a hummingbird.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The third and fourth pics are amazing! Not that the others aren't great also.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW! Those are fantastic. With the 'old style' camera's, ones with film, if I got one keeper photo on a roll of film, I was jumping up & down. Beautiful shots!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Portalto, that was my goal also - one shot per roll. Today I shot over 400 pics. Alot were either out of focus, or had no subject!  Delete 'em and keep on shooting! It was fun.
Mike


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

INCREDIBLE pictures Mike! We have been having fun watching them here, but Im not fast enough with the camera. Great shots!

Trudy


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Really nice shots Mike.....Ive been doing the same in the evenings. I need to move ours , it under a tree and not much light.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice pics..............


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*A Few More...*

I found a few more pics to work on.

Mike


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

cool pics! gota love them Hummers


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

AWESOME pics...I think Hummers are the coolest birds....


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice shots mike. How were you setting up the camera? shutter priority?


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Ah nevermind, I just looked at the exif of one of your pics

Aperature Priority 
f/7.1
1/500 sec
ISO-400
500mm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots, Mike..glad to see you out and about. Looks like the trip was more than worth it. During my last two weeks up North, I finally had some hummers coming to the feeder...but I didn't get a single worthwhile shot. Well done. Rich


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

richg99.........haven't "seen" you on CS-Site. Glad to "hear" you.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Excap...I drift in and out of the CS group these days. The group doesn't seem to need much hand-holding anymore after a couple of problem types moved on. 

I left my last CS up in its Winter home in Wisconsin a few weeks ago....and I am now temporarily "Boatless in Texas". I'd rather be "Sleepless in Seattle"- (the music was better). 

I am fixing up my canoe to use for some occasional flats fishing...What with photography; golf; my wood-shop; some new interest in radio control planes etc. ... my fishing time is limited at least. After I used my Texas based Carolina Skiff only three times in six months, I sold the 17 Ft. CS in April of this year. The 70 mile, one-way trip to the bay, got pretty old to do too often. 

Good to hear from you, too. Rich


----------

